# Ahoy..first time user in Annapolis



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Sailnet I look forward to being an active participant and hopefully to providing helpful information and answer questions here. I am a journalist and a professional captain and boating instructor based near Annapolis. I grew up on power boats on the Chesapeake but mostly sail now. I have sailed from Southwest Harbor, ME to Key West..parts of it more than a dozen times and have well over a thousand days underway, much of it on the Chesapeake and lots of trips between the Bay and New England and Long Island. Last November I took a Grand Banks 50' trawler to Florida and then sailed a Hunter 45 from Key West to Miami to Bimini to the Exumas and Nassau...wow--the water is amazing! The snow is nearly melted here and the crocuses are already poking through. Thanks.....


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnut Cap'n44!
You are in a great location for sailing.
Annapolis, a drinking town with a sailing problem.

I look forward to hearing more from you and to spring in the northeast US.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! You'll find quite a few members from your area.

I'm envious of your melting snow! I'm just northwest of Philly (about 2.5 hours north of you), and we still can't see our grass.


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

We have all sailed to many such places....thanks


CalebD said:


> Welcome to Sailnut Cap'n44!
> You are in a great location for sailing.
> Annapolis, a drinking town with a sailing problem.
> 
> I look forward to hearing more from you and to spring in the northeast US.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard! I'm on South River.
You'll find good people here willing to share knowledge w/o busting balls unlike SA.


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

see you on the river...i'm on glebe creek


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

it has to melt somewhere.....


jimgo said:


> Welcome aboard! You'll find quite a few members from your area.
> 
> I'm envious of your melting snow! I'm just northwest of Philly (about 2.5 hours north of you), and we still can't see our grass.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

It's a small world after all.
I've spent several nights on board in Harness Creek, just north of you.


----------



## captain44 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh sure...know it well.... thanks!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm on Almshouse Creek, just up river from you.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome...we're just up the bay on Rock Creek.


----------

